# About guilds.



## Alatar (May 10, 2005)

I am not that new but the guilds seemed to have been put in the arcives when i came(infact only on post has been made in 3 months)
But the guild section on the RPG's is open and i want to know:What guilds are there?Whos in them? Can we make our own guild? Can we remake on of the old ones with the exicting members of old guilds(like the white consul of lord of the rings in ages 2 and 3)?
So who can answer me?


----------



## Confusticated (May 10, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I don't like to see this go unanswered, so this is what I know:

The two Guilds that were recently created will be the only guilds allowed at TTF. 

I do not know who is in them, or when it will become active. Perhaps none of the will-be members care to take initiative and get things moving, or on the other hand maybe they are waiting for some word from an authority figure who is working things out in the shadows.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 10, 2005)

As far as I know, nothing is still being worked out, and members are free to post or continue posting (MeRPGers). It may seem a bit odd, since nothing was actually transferred from MeRPG, but I think it can be rebuilt if there's interest.

'Warriors of the Valar' is the place for the good guy RPGs and everything that concerns them, and 'Leagues of Darkness' is for the bad guy RPGs.

If you have an idea for a good guy type RPG thread/guild, I don't see why you shouldn't just go ahead and post it in 'Warriors of the Valar'.


----------



## Confusticated (May 15, 2005)

Figured some leader type from MERPG would have made a reply.

Is it really a free for all .

I wonder how a member should decide if his/her RPG should go into a guild area or into the non-guild areas. :-\


----------



## Alatar (May 15, 2005)

I have made a Guild/RPG anyone can post on it and join.
I put mine in the warriors of the valar as if you want you can become a man of the north(or woman of the north). And all of us can join in RPGs for the guild.
So Nom Ith you interested (i know you have exams Ith so you'll be busy) anyone canturn up.


----------

